# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΜΑΝΤΕΜΕΝΙΟΣ  ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ  ΚΑΙ  BOILER

## Gregpro

Πρόσφατα  εγκατέστησα  ένα  κάθετο  boiler  λεβητοστασίου  150  λίτρων  τριπλής  ενέργειας. Είχα  στόχο  να  συνδέσω  τον  κάτω  εναλλάκτη  με  ηλιακούς  συλλέκτες, αλλά  φέτος  δεν  υπάρχουν  χρήματα  για  το  απαραίτητο  κιτ  ηλιακών. Θέλω  λοιπόν  να  συνδέσω  και  τους  δύο  εναλλάκτες  με  το  λέβητα  πετρελαίου  (σε  σειρά.) Το  χειμώνα  που  λειτουργούσαν  και  τα  καλοριφέρ, όλα  καλά. Τώρα  θα  κλείσω  τη  βάνα  προσαγωγής  για  να  απομονώσω  τα  σώματα  και  θα  χαμηλώσω  τον  κυκλοφορητή  στην  πρώτη  σκάλα  για  να  λειτουργεί  ξεκούραστα,αφού  θα  υπάρχει  μόνο  το  boiler  στο  κύκλωμα. *Το  πρόβλημα:* Ο  υδροστάτης  του  καυστήρα  είναι  ρυθμισμένος  στους  60  βαθμούς  και  ο  υδροστάτης  του  κυκλοφορητή  είναι  ρυθμισμένος  στους  40  βαθμούς. Αυτό  θα  έχει  σαν  αποτέλεσμα  να  πιάνει  το  boiler  60  βαθμούς, να  σβήνει  ο  καυστήρας  και  ο  κυκλοφορητής  να  συνεχίζει  να  λειτουργεί  μέχρι  να  ξαναπέσει  η  θερμακρασία  στους  40  βαθμούς, με  αποτέλεσμα  να  κρυώνει  το  boiler  και  η  θερμότητα  να  πηγαίνει  χαμένη. Η  εύκολη  λύση  είναι  να  ρυθμίσω  τον  υδροστάτη  του  κυκλοφορητή  στους  50  βαθμούς, αλλά  είμαι  σίγουρος  ότι  ο  μαντεμένιος  λέβητας  θα  ραγίσει  από  το  θερμικό  σοκ. Αναζητώ  λοιπόν  μια  σχετικά  απλή  και  οικονομική  λύση  για  να  λειτουργεί  σωστά  το  σύστημα  όλο  το  καλοκαίρι. Θα  το  χειρίζεται  ένα  ηλικιωμένο  άτομο  από  τον  θερμοστάτη  χώρου. Πριν  μου  πείτε  ότι  δεν  συμφέρει  το  πετρέλαιο  και  ότι  πρέπει  να  καίω  ρεύμα  για  το  boiler, αναφέρω  ότι  ο  λέβητας  είναι  30.000  θερμίδες, κατασκευασμένος  στη  Σουηδία  και  είναι  πολύ  οικονομικός. Με  100  τετραγωνικά  σπίτι, 8  σώματα  καλοριφέρ  και  boiler  έκαψε  1,5  τόνο  πετρέλαιο  με  θερμοκρασία  χώρου  22-23  βαθμούς. Έξοδος  καυσαερίων  γύρω  στους  180  βαθμούς.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μπορείς να κάνεις παράκαμψη με τριοδη. Δεν πρόκειται όπως να πάθει καμία ζημιά ο λέβητας, το έχει μόνο για να εκμεταλλευεται την ενέργεια αυτή.

----------

Gregpro (28-03-19)

----------


## Gregpro

Ευχαριστώ  για  την  απάντηση. Επειδή  υπάρχουν  διάφορες  τρίοδες  βάνες  στην  αγορά  (χειροκίνητες, θερμοστατικές κλπ)  θα  μπορούσες  να  μου  υποδείξεις  κάποια, για  να  ξέρω  που  βαδίζω; Θα  προσθέσω  και  μια  έξτρα  πληροφορία, μήπως  χρειαστεί: Αμέσως  μετά  τον  κυκλοφορητή, ο  εγκαταστάτης  έχει  ανοίξει  μια  τρύπα  στην  κεντρική  σωλήνα  και  έχει  κολλήσει  χαλκοσωλήνα  φ16  με  ρακόρ  τουμποράματος  φ16  για  το  boiler. Το  ίδιο  έχει  κάνει  και  στην  επιστροφή. Θα  μπορέσω  να  βάλω  εκεί  την  τρίοδη;

----------


## Gregpro

Μήπως να  βάλω  μια  απλή  δίοδη  βάνα  bypass  και  να  την  ανοίξω  όσο  χρειαστεί; Έχω  θερμόμετρο  υπερύθρων  για  να  μετρήσω  θερμοκρασία  επιστρεφόμενων.

----------


## nyannaco

Υπάρχει και ηλεκτρολογική λύση: Ενας δεύτερος υδροστάτης στο λέβητα, ρυθμισμένος π.χ. στους 60°C, και ένα μεταγωγικό ρελέ που οπλίζει από την επιστροφή του θερμοστάτη του boiler. Το ρελέ επιλέγει ποιός από τους δύο υροστάτες θα ελέγχει τον κυκλοφορητή. Όσο to boiler ζητάει θέρμανση, το ρελέ δίνει φάση στον κυκλοφορητή μέσω του βασικού του υδροστάτη (στους 40°C - αν και μου φαίνεται πολύ για μαντέμι το 40), όταν κόψει ο θερμοστάτης του boiler (γιατί έφτασε στους 60°C) μεταπίπτει στον δεύτερο υδροστάτη, και δουλέυει ο κυκλοφορητής μέχρι να πέσει στους 60°C ο λέβητας.

----------


## Gregpro

Όταν  λες  "θερμοστάτη  του  boiler"  τι  εννοείς; Το  boiler  έχει  μόνο  θερμοστάτη  για  την  αντίσταση, την  οποία  τη  χρησιμοποιώ  σε  περιπτώσεις  ανάγκης. Απ'ότι  κατάλαβα, πρέπει  να  πάρω  2  υδροστάτες, έναν  για  το  boiler  και  έναν  για  το  λέβητα. Μήπως  υπάρχει  σχέδιο  γι'αυτό  που  περιγράφεις; Θα  μπορεί  να  λειτουργεί  και  το  χειμώνα  με  τα  καλοριφέρ  ή  θα  δημιουργεί  πρόβλημα;

----------


## nyannaco

Ξέχνα το θερμοστάτη του boiler, σκεφτόμουνα - κακώς - μόνο boiler και όχι θέρμανση.
Οπλίζεις το ρελέ από την εντολή που φεύγει από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς τον καυστήρα, πριν αυτή περάσει από τον υδροστάτη του καυστήρα, οπότε το ρελέ παραμένει οπλισμένο όσο έχεις εντολή από το ΘΧ, είτε για θέρμανση, είτε για boiler (ή και για τα δύο), ανεξαρτήτως αν τη δεδομένη στιγμή δουλεύει ο καυστήρας, ή τον έχει κόψει ο δικός του υδροστάτης. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όσο υπάρχει εντολή ο κυκλοφορητής θα λειτουργεί από τους 40°C και πάνω, όταν δεν υπάρχει εντολή ο κυκλοφορητής θα λειτουργεί από τους 60°C και πάνω. Δουλεύει μια χαρά και για θέρμαση και για το boiler, και κάνει και αποθέρμανση του λέβητα στους 60°C σε κάθε περίπτωση. Το έχω κάνει χρόνια τώρα στο χωριό, και ησύχασα από τις υπερθερμάνσεις του λέβητα που είχα πρόβλημα.
Σημείωση: Για να συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής μετά τη διακοπή της εντολής στον καυστήρα, λογικά έχεις συνδεσμολογία με τελευταία ηλεκτροβάνα ανοιχτή, σωστά;

Πάρε και λίγο διάβασμα

----------

Gregpro (29-03-19)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μα εννοείται ότι θέλει και ηλεκτρολογική εργασία.η τριοδη που αναφερα πρέπει να πάρει εντολή από κάπου ότι η θερμοκρασία του μποιλερ είναι μικροτερη από του λέβητα και να ανοίξει την Βάνα ή να την κλείσει αν συμβαίνει το αντίθετο(αυτό που θες εσύ).
Δεν μπορώ να προτείνω αν δεν κάνεις κάποιο σκαρίφημα της υδραυλικής εγκατάστασης.
Πρότεινα εξαρχής τριοδη -εννοειται ηλεκτροβανα-ώστε να παρακάμπτει το μποιλερ αλλά για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητης πρέπει να υπάρχει δικτυο .αν έχεις κλείσει την Βάνα (που είναι αυτη :Wink:  Ή έχει κλείσει η Βάνα του μποιλερ δεν θα έχει κανένα νόημα όλη αυτή η εγκατάσταση.
Προτείνω να κάνεις μια δοκιμή με 60° να κλείσεις λέβητα και κυκλοφορητή να δεις τι θερμοκρασία θα φτάσει ο λέβητας.

----------


## Gregpro

Ευχαριστώ  και  τους  δύο  που  με  βοηθάτε. Έπρεπε  να  είχα  περιγράψει  από  την  αρχή  την  εγκατάσταση. Λοιπόν, δεν  υπάρχουν  ούτε  ηλεκτροβάνες, ούτε  πίνακας  αυτονομίας. Πρόκειται  για  ένα  σπίτι  100  τετραγωνικών  (περίπου)  σε ένα  χωριό  της  Λάρισας. 6  σώματα  καλοριφέρ  στο  σπίτι  και  2  σώματα  στο  υπόγειο. Το  μπόιλερ  συνδέεται  (κακώς)  με  φ16. Μαντεμένιος  λέβητας  30.000  θερμίδων  μάρκας  STERN  (σουηδικός)  με  καυστήρα  BENTONE  (επίσης  σουηδικός.) Τα  περιβλήματα  και  ο  πίνακας  οργάνων  είναι  κατασκευασμένα  από  τον  Φυρογένη  (το  αναφέρω  αυτό  γιατί  μου  έκανε  εντύπωση.) Κλασικά, ο  θερμοστάτης  χώρου  δίνει  εντολή  στον  καυστήρα. Μόλις  ο  λέβητας  φτάσει  τους  40  βαθμούς, ξεκινάει  ο  κυκλοφορητής. Στους  70  βαθμούς  σταματάει  ο  καυστήρας  και  ο  κυκλοφορητής  συνεχίζει  να  λειτουργεί  μέχρι  να  κρυώσουν  τα  σώματα  (και  εν  μέρει  το  μπόιλερ.) Όπως  καταλαβαίνετε, είναι  πολύ  απλή  εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Gregpro

> Ξέχνα το θερμοστάτη του boiler, σκεφτόμουνα - κακώς - μόνο boiler και όχι θέρμανση.
> Οπλίζεις το ρελέ από την εντολή που φεύγει από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας προς τον καυστήρα, πριν αυτή περάσει από τον υδροστάτη του καυστήρα, οπότε το ρελέ παραμένει οπλισμένο όσο έχεις εντολή από το ΘΧ, είτε για θέρμανση, είτε για boiler (ή και για τα δύο), ανεξαρτήτως αν τη δεδομένη στιγμή δουλεύει ο καυστήρας, ή τον έχει κόψει ο δικός του υδροστάτης. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όσο υπάρχει εντολή ο κυκλοφορητής θα λειτουργεί από τους 40°C και πάνω, όταν δεν υπάρχει εντολή ο κυκλοφορητής θα λειτουργεί από τους 60°C και πάνω. Δουλεύει μια χαρά και για θέρμαση και για το boiler, και κάνει και αποθέρμανση του λέβητα στους 60°C σε κάθε περίπτωση. Το έχω κάνει χρόνια τώρα στο χωριό, και ησύχασα από τις υπερθερμάνσεις του λέβητα που είχα πρόβλημα.
> Σημείωση: Για να συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής μετά τη διακοπή της εντολής στον καυστήρα, λογικά έχεις συνδεσμολογία με τελευταία ηλεκτροβάνα ανοιχτή, σωστά;
> 
> Πάρε και λίγο διάβασμα


Άρα  θα  αγοράσω  ένα  μεταγωγικό  ρελέ  και  έναν  ή  δύο  υδροστάτες;

----------


## Gregpro

> Μα εννοείται ότι θέλει και ηλεκτρολογική εργασία.η τριοδη που αναφερα πρέπει να πάρει εντολή από κάπου ότι η θερμοκρασία του μποιλερ είναι μικροτερη από του λέβητα και να ανοίξει την Βάνα ή να την κλείσει αν συμβαίνει το αντίθετο(αυτό που θες εσύ).
> Δεν μπορώ να προτείνω αν δεν κάνεις κάποιο σκαρίφημα της υδραυλικής εγκατάστασης.
> Πρότεινα εξαρχής τριοδη -εννοειται ηλεκτροβανα-ώστε να παρακάμπτει το μποιλερ αλλά για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητης πρέπει να υπάρχει δικτυο .*αν έχεις κλείσει την Βάνα* (που είναι αυτη Ή έχει κλείσει η Βάνα του μποιλερ δεν θα έχει κανένα νόημα όλη αυτή η εγκατάσταση.
> Προτείνω να κάνεις μια δοκιμή με 60° να κλείσεις λέβητα και κυκλοφορητή να δεις τι θερμοκρασία θα φτάσει ο λέβητας.


Έχω  κλείσει  τη  βάνα  που  πάει  στα  σώματα, αφήνοντας  μόνο  το  μπόιλερ  στο  κύκλωμα. Θα  προσπαθήσω  να  κάνω  αυτό  που  μου  πρότεινε  ο  Νίκος  και  αν  δεν  τα  καταφέρω  θα  προχωρήσω  σε  υδραυλική  (αλλά  δυστυχώς  πρόχειρη)  λύση  (bypass.)

----------


## nyannaco

> Άρα  θα  αγοράσω  ένα  μεταγωγικό  ρελέ  και  έναν  ή  δύο  υδροστάτες;


Επειδή μου φαίνεται ότι δεν το έχεις καταλάβει καλά, θα σου πρότεινα να φέρεις ένα καυστηρατζή να το κάνει (αφού τον βάλεις να διαβάσει εδώ και βεβαιωθείς ότι του είναι ξεκάθαρο). Το λέω για λόγους ασφαλείας, γιατί το ρεύμα σκοτώνει αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς τί κάνεις.

----------

greekengineer (31-03-19)

----------


## Gregpro

> Επειδή μου φαίνεται ότι δεν το έχεις καταλάβει καλά, θα σου πρότεινα να φέρεις ένα καυστηρατζή να το κάνει (αφού τον βάλεις να διαβάσει εδώ και βεβαιωθείς ότι του είναι ξεκάθαρο). Το λέω για λόγους ασφαλείας, γιατί το ρεύμα σκοτώνει αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς τί κάνεις.


Όσον  αφορά  το  ρεύμα, έχω  γνώσεις  ηλεκτρολογίας, έχω  φτιάξει  πίνακες  και  ασχολούμαι  χρόνια  με  ενισχυτές  και  ραδιοπομπούς  με  λυχνίες, οι  οποίοι  έχουν  τάσεις  έως  και  5  kV. Οπότε  από  ασφάλεια  και  γνώσεις  δεν  έχω  πρόβλημα. Μελέτησα  αυτά  που  μου  είπες  στα  προηγούμενα  post, τα  κατάλαβα  και  θα  σας  ενημερώσω  για  την  τελική  εξέλιξη  της  εργασίας. Σας  ευχαριστώ  και  πάλι.

----------


## Gregpro

Συγγνώμη  που  φέρνω  τούμπα  το  θέμα. Ξανασκέφτηκα  την  τοποθέτηση  ηλιακών  συλλεκτών. Σκέφτομαι  να  μην  αγοράσω  κιτ  ελέγχου  ηλιακών, γλυτώνoντας  έτσι  300  ευρώ. Θα  πάρω  μόνο  κυκλοφορητή, επιλεκτικό  συλλέκτη  και  όλα  τα  απαραίτητα  ασφαλιστικά. Ο  κυκλοφορητής  θα  παίρνει  εντολή  από  ένα  χρονοδιακόπτη  σε  συνδυασμό  με  έναν  εμβαπτιζόμενο  υδροστάτη  στον  συλλέκτη. (Αυτή  τη  λύση  σκέφτηκα  προς  το  παρόν  για  την  εντολή.) Έψαξα  και  βρήκα  κατάλληλο  κυκλοφορητή  ειδικά  γι'αυτή  τη  δουλειά. Υπάρχει  η  σειρά  VSA  της  DAB. 3  μοντέλα, VSA35, VSA55  και  VSA65. Το  μανομετρικό  ύψος  στην  περίπτωσή  μου  είναι  4,5  μέτρα. Διαβάζοντας  τα  φυλλάδια  για  το  κάθε  μοντέλο  ξεχωριστά, κατέληξα  στον  VSA55. Είναι  σωστή  η  επιλογή  μου; Στα  παρακάτω  link  θα  βρείτε  τα  σχετικά  φυλλάδια  όπου  αναγράφεται  η  παροχή  σε  σχέση  με  το  ύψος.
https://www.kalogiropoulos.gr/vsa-35-180-dab.html

https://www.kalogiropoulos.gr/vsa-55-180-dab.html

https://www.kalogiropoulos.gr/vsa-65-180-dab.html

----------


## nyannaco

Πώς το υπολόγισες το μανομετρικό;

----------


## Gregpro

Μέτρησα  μεταξύ  του  σημείου  που  θα  τοποθετηθεί  ο  κυκλοφορητής  και  του  ανώτερου  σημείου  (πάνω  παροχή  του  συλλέκτη.)

----------


## nyannaco

Το υποψιάστηκα... η υψομετρική διαφορά είναι το στατικό ύψος, όχι το μανομετρικό. Το στατικό ύψος δεν μας απασχολεί στην επιλογή κυκλοφορητή, γιατί σε ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα η πίεση από τη στήλη του νερού στο σκέλος που ανεβαίνει εξισορροπείται από την αντίστοιχη πίεση στο σκέλος που κατεβαίνει, επομένως ο κυκλοφορητής θα κουραστεί το ίδιο για να ανεβάσει το νερό είτε 10 μέτρα, είτε 10 πόντους. Η αντίσταση που καλείται να υπερνικήσει ο κυκλοφορητής (το ζητούμενο μανομετρικό) είναι αυτή των τριβών του νερού μέσα στους σωλήνες και τα εξαρτήματα, και υπολογίζεται προσεγγιστικά αθροίζοντας τις επιμέρους αντιστάσεις αυτών βάσει των στοιχείων τους (πλήθος, διατομές, μήκος για τους σωλήνες, χαρακτηριστικά αντίστασης καθενός), εφόσον γνωρίζουμε την εγκατάσταση.

Πέραν αυτού, αναρρωτήσου γιατί οι άλλοι πληρώνουν κιτ, αν ήταν τόσο απλό να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα υδροστάτη και ένα χρονοδιακόπτη. Η απάντηση είναι ότι η διαφορά στην απόδοση θα είναι τόσο μεγάλη, που θα αποσβέσεις το kit σε ένα-δύο χρόνια στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.

----------


## Gregpro

Ευχαριστώ  για  τη  διευκρίνιση, δεν  το  γνώριζα  αυτό. Με  σωλήνες  ppr  φ25, χαλκοσωλήνες  συλλέκτη  φ22  και  διάμετρο  εναλλάκτη  1  ίντσα, ποιος  κυκλοφορητής  πιστεύεις  πως  είναι  ο  κατάλληλος;

----------


## Gregpro

> Πέραν αυτού, αναρρωτήσου γιατί οι άλλοι πληρώνουν κιτ, αν ήταν τόσο απλό να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα υδροστάτη και ένα χρονοδιακόπτη. Η απάντηση είναι ότι η διαφορά στην απόδοση θα είναι τόσο μεγάλη, που θα αποσβέσεις το kit σε ένα-δύο χρόνια στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.


Δεν  το  κάνω  από  τσιγκουνιά. Λεφτά  ΔΕΝ  υπάρχουν. Αυτό  που  ενδιαφέρει  εμένα  και  αυτούς  που  θα  χρησιμοποιούν  το  μπόιλερ  είναι  να  υπάρχει  ΖΝΧ  από  τον  ήλιο, έστω  και  50  βαθμών. Σιγά  σιγά  θα  μαζέψουμε  το  ποσό  που  χρειάζεται  και  θα  πάρουμε  και  ένα  κιτ. Αλλά  φέτος  θέλω  την  πιο  οικονομική  λύση  για  ΖΝΧ  από  τον  ήλιο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχουν στο eBay έτοιμες λύσεις για αυτό που θες(οικονομικά).
Παίζει να έχω και μεταχειρισμένο κυκλοφορητή αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Gregpro

Ευχαριστώ  για  το  ενδιαφέρον  Βασίλη. Δυστυχώς  πρόλαβα  και  αγόρασα  κυκλοφορητή  πριν  δω  το  μήνυμα. Πήρα  τον  vsa55. Ελπίζω  να  έκανα  τη  σωστή  επιλογή  μεγέθους. Βιάζομαι  γιατί  η  εργασία  θα  γίνει  από  εμένα  μέσα  στις  διακοπές  του  Πάσχα, οπότε  μαζεύω  από  τώρα  τα  εξαρτήματα. Τα  απολύτως  απαραίτητα  για  να  γίνει  η  δουλειά  με  το  ελάχιστο  κόστος  και  τη  μεγαλύτερη  ασφάλεια. Πρώτα  κοιτάω  την  ασφάλεια  και  μετά  την  απόδοση. Θα  μπουν  όλες  οι  απαραίτητες  βαλβίδες  ασφαλείας, αυτόματος  πληρωτής, δοχείο  διαστολής  8  λίτρων  κλπ. Όπως  έγραψα  παραπάνω, και  50  βαθμούς  να  έχει  το  νερό θα είμαστε  ευχαριστημένοι. Σχετικά  με  το  ebay, δοκίμασα  με  κάποιες  λέξεις-κλειδιά  αλλά  μου  έβγαλε  άσχετα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html/search...mostat%20solar

Δες αυτόν

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EW-801-Digi...MAAOSw7NpZyMVO

Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να συγκρίνει τις δύο θερμοκρασίες και αν των ηλιακών είναι μεγαλύτερη να ανοίγει κυκλοφορητή.επιθυμητη η αντιπαγωγικη προστασία.


Υ.Γ αυτόματο πλήρωσης αποφύγε τον.ετσι εσπασα και εγώ τα δικά μου πανελ.

----------


## greekengineer

Φίλε μου δες κάνα βίντεο του Στρατού Γιαννουδη στο youtube θα σε βοηθήσει.

Στάλθηκε από το PRA-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gregpro

> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html/search...mostat%20solar
> 
> Δες αυτόν
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EW-801-Digi...MAAOSw7NpZyMVO
> 
> Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να συγκρίνει τις δύο θερμοκρασίες και αν των ηλιακών είναι μεγαλύτερη να ανοίγει κυκλοφορητή.επιθυμητη η αντιπαγωγικη προστασία.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ αυτόματο πλήρωσης αποφύγε τον.ετσι εσπασα και εγώ τα δικά μου πανελ.


Τέλεια, είναι  η  λύση  στο  πρόβλημά  μου. Υποθέτω  αν  δεν  φτάνουν  τα  καλώδια  των  αισθητηρίων  μπορώ  να  τα  επιμηκύνω; Χωρίς  αυτόματο  πλήρωσης  πως  θα  αποφύγω  τη  σπηλαίωση  στον  κυκλοφορητή;

----------


## Gregpro

> Φίλε μου δες κάνα βίντεο του Στρατού Γιαννουδη στο youtube θα σε βοηθήσει.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το PRA-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έχω  δει  όλα  τα  βίντεο  του  Στράτου. Από  το  βίντεο  με  το  μπόιλερ  τριπλής  ενέργειας  πήρα  ιδέες  για  το  πως  θα  τοποθετήσω  τα  εξαρτήματα.

----------

